# A Primer on Winter Mixed Precipitation



## billski (Dec 3, 2015)

[h=1]A Primer on Winter Mixed Precipitation[/h]                                                                              

Wed, Dec 9, 2015 7:30 PM - 8:00 PM EST
 










                The National Weather Service in Burlington Vermont  will present a webinar discussing the different types of winter  precipitation that affects Northern New York and Vermont. We will delve  into how snow, freezing rain and sleet form, as well as a case study and  climatological data. 

https://attendee.gotowebinar.com/register/7256732033958593025


----------

